# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Al een tijd buikpijn!

## kimmie101996

ik heb nu al echt een hele tijd buikpijn. 

mijn lever waarden waren wat te hoog dus dan toch maar een echo van mijn lever gehad, wat ik veelste lang vond duren maarja, hij kon er in eerste opslag niets op zien.

ik heb ook veel pijn rechts boven, hij vroeg aan bij waar het meeste druk pijn had tijdens de echo en dat was dus bij de galblaas. 
maar kunnen er ook dingen zijn die niet op een echo te zien zijn? dat er wel iets aan de hand is, want ik loop nu al zo lang met buikpijn en ik heb alleen maar het gevoel dat het war erger word en niet over gaat dus. maar als ze bij de echo en bloedtesten niets zien dan ben ik bang dat ze niet verder gaan onderzoeken en dat ik dus alteid buikpijn blijf houden.

is er iemand die mij wat kan helpen? want ik raak de hoop een beetje kwijt dat ze niets vinden. en ja tuurlijk het is goed dat ik niet iets ernsigs heb maar ik heb liever dat er iets is en het beter gemaakt kan worden dan dat ik ermee rond blijf lopen :S

----------


## medicijnvrouwtje

Buikpijn kan veel verschillende oorzaken hebben. Dus op basis van wat je hier vertelt, kan ik niet echt een mogelijke indicatie geven. Als ze niks zien en je houdt de klachten, dan gaan ze echt wel door met zoeken. Maak je je daar maar geen zorgen over.

----------


## kimmie101996

nou, ze konden niets vinden met mijn Echo en ook niets meer in mijn bloed.. 
daarbij is gelijk mijn consult afgelopen, dus einde onderzoeken. ik hou mijn buikpijn en moet er maar mee leren leven

----------

